
Mozy acquired by EMC for $76MM - dhouston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/23/breaking-online-backup-startup-mozy-acquired-by-emc-for-76-million/
======
vlad
Sorry to hear, Drew (or are such news a good thing?) I absolutely despise
Mozy. The single good thing is that the backups are reliable.

For those who aren't familiar with Mozy, you have to install the software and
wait a day for it to upload about 1 GB or two. After that, it uploads any
changed files.

Here is where the fun begins--when you actually need the backup!

Say you need to recover your files. You must login to your web-based account
within 30 days before the backups are deleted if they're not touched, and
request a ZIP file of your files. After a few hours, you must login and click
download. After you download the huge zip file, you must download the decode
utility. After that, you must run the decode utility on the contents and
unzip.

Then, if this is the same computer as before, with the same operating system
as you had before, you can download Mozy and login to it which will at least
remember the folders you had set to synch.

But if you change your operating system, or get a new computer, even if you
keep the same username (e.g., Vlad-PC) on both, it will treat it as a new
computer. So, instead of simply installing Mozy on a new computer, signing in,
and it knows the 10 folders you setup to synch and downloads them since you
don't have them (which would make too much sense), you must follow the web-
based restore procedure above, and tell it which folders to backup for the
future all over again.

Mind you, this isn't a follow-the-wizard type procedure--you must figure this
out as you go along and always pray you will 1) have your data back, 2)
reconfigure which folders should be backed up in the future all over again and
hope you don't forget any, 3) wait for it to slowly reupload all these same
files all over again since it thinks you're on a new computer.

~~~
zurla
i'd argue this is good news for drew, if anything

~~~
vlad
I don't know; I bet it were the users and the name which were bought, not
their "great" technology. Drew needs to get many users asap. Dell has their
own service already, for example.

------
mynameishere
50 cents a month for storage (plus 3.95 per machine):

<https://mozy.com/pro/pricing>

Or I can get a 500 GB external hard drive for 125 dollars. So...someone help
me out. Why would I not just get a couple big drives and avoid all the hassle
and slowness of online storage? I don't understand the impulse people have to
_pay_ for inconvenience.

~~~
greendestiny
Off site backup with no user input apart from the initial setup.

------
mattmaroon
I've used mozy for about 6 months because I saw a few roundups and all of them
named it the best. It's definitely got MUCH room for improvement, but it's not
too terrible.

It's certainly a wide open market.

~~~
zurla
their mac client is (was?) terrible

